# Shanty heater



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was at Wal Mart in Hilliard last night and they have catalytic heaters for $10. It is 880 BTU heater with a carrying case, 2 thermal blankets and waterproof matches. It would the perfect size for shanties.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Would 880 be enough though? When I was fishing hard through the ice, I had a 9000 BTU, and sometimes it wouldn't keep up.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

For 10 bucks buy 2.......Rich


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

all depends how big your shed is,probly work for small one man.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Lantern used to work good in my shanty, you would have your coat open in no time.
Huntinbull


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Heaters? Oh man. You guys need to dress for the weather! LOL. All the movement I get from drilling holes pulling fish through the ice keeps me warm.

Maybe someday. My goal for this season is purchasing a power auger, then maybe I'll need that heater!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Clothes is the real ticket + lantern = BIG FUN


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just take ZFISH out with you ! He's so full of hot air it will stay 75 degrees in the shanty even on the coldest days !


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Lol Thanks Phil.. I do like ice fishing though and I do keep warm so Im gonna take that as a compliment.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/commo...e+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=propane+heater&noImage=0

Heres a link to a search of cabelas "propane heaters"

The Coleman Power Cat looks like it would be perfect for a one man shelter!
I like the fact that it has a fan to blow the warm air out. Probably enough to take the edge off any cold air, huh? Super small size, too.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i got one of those hardwater fan..its great for my van when i'm out in mid winter carping in the blizzard... i have never use the fan on it yet..


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the report on it cl....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I took a look at that Power Cat today, its not small at all like i said earlier. Still kinda nice though.


----------

